# Ranger thinks



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

he's a flusher, not a pointer.
I put a few chukar out today, just to see what he knows, and what we need to work on. As I got very little information, on his past hunting experience. 
He showed no signs of pointing, just birdy and rush in to flush. I ran him alone first, and then added a good friends pointer, and my daughters lab. He knows nothing on backing another dog. Hard to say if he's ever had any training on upland birds. Maybe he did at a young age, and it's just been a lot of years.
No pressure on him today, and he enjoyed it. Got along well with other dogs in the field.
I brought my daughter as the shooter, so I could just concentrate on dogs. She just started shooting last year, and this was her first time to take a shot at shooting chukar. She caught on quick. 
I was pretty happy that her first bird, was retrieved by her dog. The other one was barely nicked. Flew across the field, with Ranger hot on its tail. A very nice long retrieve by him. 
He's going to be awesome on tower shoots, but steady on birds may take awhile.
A couple of pictures from today.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger is a quick study, on how tower shoots work.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will have to decide, if I want to try, and put some whoa on him in the off season.
Right now he's just having fun, chasing down, and retrieving birds.

I've never tried to put whoa on a dog his age, or one that's been let flush, and chase for so long. 
Getting a dog to stand is easy. Getting him to stand at first scent, maybe a little harder.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

He looks so happy


----------

